
Facebook is so last year - welcome to the hit websites of 2008 - danw
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/dec/24/facebook.socialnetworking?gusrc=rss&feed=technology
======
transburgh
Twitter is on their list? I guess it shows the validity of that list.

